# $16 dollar press



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

post up some pics,sounds like a great idea to pack in the bag for them up north trips.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are a few pics....




























Not the coolest looking press, but it works pretty well for what it is.


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats what I call good ole American ingenuity.Nice job.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Great idea. Might put a little of that felt on the chain link that is touching the v of the limb.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I am going to make one of these tomorrow. I have just been using a ratchet strap, but I hate releasing that thing! 
I am going to use rubber tubing in place of the felt though. With my luck, the threads on the bolt will cut through the felt and tape and scar my limbs all to heck! And I have rubber tubing in the garage.
I am also going to use some shrink wrap on the first 4 inches of chain on each side, to keep it from scratching the limb.


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

Good job great idea


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

looks good, might be better if you could get some solid rod for the ends instead of those bolts


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna try to figure something out to cover the bolts a little better. The felt is pretty much worthless, but the electric tape has done well. I haven't really thought about covering the chain link.....probably not a bad idea to cover it some way too. I'm looking for something solid to replace the bolts, but haven't found the solution yet. As long as the electric tape is pretty thick i don't think it will be a problem. I'v pressed my bow about 5 times now with this thing. Each time I've been checking for any marks on the limbs or the bolts. The only marks are on the bolt where the chain link is pulling into that felt.


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use old garden hose to cover the end of my press.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

damn,, that is one of those,,, why didn't I think of that,,,, ideas. Nice work


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

You can find "Plasti-dip" in aerosol cans in some hardware stores. It is a spray coating for tool handles. They also have the dip form in cans. You could either dip the ends of the chain and the bolts or spray them. This finish can be built up to what ever thickness you want as long as you let it set up before you recoat. This should help protect your limbs and provide a non-slip finish.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats awesome.


----------



## OmarH (May 4, 2010)

Thats a great idea!!


----------



## madriver (Feb 19, 2010)

you can also go to a good electrician store and get the thick heat shrink in the size it just fits over the chain and shrink it to the almost very end. (leaving the loop at the end) it keeps the chain semi rigid and wont mark anything up. wont have to shrink it all up but the last 4 inches or so. can also use it on solid rod that you end up using for the back of the limb also.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

mine is the same consept but i use 5/16 all thread all padded with clear rubber hose so not to scratch the bow, have to remove the sts when pressing!


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like it will work, but I don't like how this link (on both limbs) is putting a lot of pressure on the fork of the limb. (Historically a weak spot) You can see that the chain and this last link are not parallel to each other. I would wrap that link with padding, or better yet have it not touch the limb itself somehow.

This would worry me.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like it's working to me. It's a winner. Pretty straight forward idea!!! Thanks for posting this truley portable press. Making one for taking to the field tomarrow.:darkbeer:


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

shouldn't be putting any more preasure on that part of the limb than the small cable on the Bowmaster Press does.




Steve Walters said:


> Looks like it will work, but I don't like how this link (on both limbs) is putting a lot of pressure on the fork of the limb. (Historically a weak spot) You can see that the chain and this last link are not parallel to each other. I would wrap that link with padding, or better yet have it not touch the limb itself somehow.
> 
> This would worry me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome idea! For the money you cannot beat it. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been looking for an easy way to cover that last link. I personally don't think it's much of a problem, but i would like to cover it some way. I've checked that exact spot after each time I've pressed the bow.....not so much as a scratch or scuff on either of the limbs.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe get some sort of simple bow vice (the ones that adjust position") so its not going to move at all...then you have a bow vice and press all in a small area!


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

WYelkhunter said:


> shouldn't be putting any more pressure on that part of the limb than the small cable on the Bowmaster Press does.


Totally agreed. And thats one reason (Of several) why I don't care for that press either. Probably nothing will happen, but for my "Own" bows, I would be concerned.


----------



## sambo3006 (Mar 27, 2005)

I thick piece of leather down in the limb forks would keep the chain off and distribute the pressure nicely.


----------



## Billy09 (Jan 23, 2010)

how about using Plasti Dip do google search


----------



## wbyrd (Dec 29, 2008)

What about instead of using chain you used the rubber coated multi-strand cable, it's also called vinyl coated wire rope. They usually have it right next to the chain link in the hardware store. You could use some ferrules to link the chain together and still be able to slip it through the rod on the limbs. The 3/16 size has a load limit of 1050 lbs. Would probably be cheaper and lighter than chain too. What do you think the minimum safe load limit would be for pressing a bow this way?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good idea :thumbs_up What about using pieces of thick rubber or leather under the bolt so it won't slip and it will hold the chain up off of the limb..


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

i made 1 of these and it works great. i used a vinyl coated chain and put a rubber shrink wrap on the bolts. thanks


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

Good idea...I would definately put some hose or something over the chain to keep from touching the limb.


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Handyman's secret weapon - duct tape:wink:


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

It's a homemade bow master. You did a damn good job!! As far as pressure in the limb split.......huh?? Are you serious? Is your bow made from fiber board?? Some of us LOVE to knock others genius. Like my buddy iceman says " knock yourself out dude, ill make my own. "


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

I like that a lot better than some of the ratchet strap contraptions I have seen in the past. Nice work.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

mattbrewer320 said:


> I've been looking for an easy way to cover that last link. I personally don't think it's much of a problem, but i would like to cover it some way. I've checked that exact spot after each time I've pressed the bow.....not so much as a scratch or scuff on either of the limbs.


Just roll up a little wad of felt and put it under the chain. $1 for a big square at places like Hobby Lobby, WalMart, etc. A really big roll will move the chain up closer to the cam and will squish down on the sides to fit the opening.

I like this better than the long threaded rod approach because with the rod, you have to thread it into the turnbuckle each time you use it. This way you could just remove/insert the bolts on the end. Easier and quicker.


How difficult/tedious is it to tighten the turnbuckle? Lots of turns to get the string loose?


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just made one of these and it works great. Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

WYelkhunter said:


> shouldn't be putting any more preasure on that part of the limb than the small cable on the Bowmaster Press does.


My Bowmaster came with two pieces of leather to use as padding in the forks.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

deerdhunter said:


> Handyman's secret weapon - duct tape:wink:


not a weapon.......Alabama Chrome


----------



## Timber Ghost 52 (Jan 7, 2011)

Could this type of press also be used on split limb bows


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

hunt123 said:


> Just roll up a little wad of felt and put it under the chain. $1 for a big square at places like Hobby Lobby, WalMart, etc. A really big roll will move the chain up closer to the cam and will squish down on the sides to fit the opening.
> 
> I like this better than the long threaded rod approach because with the rod, you have to thread it into the turnbuckle each time you use it. This way you could just remove/insert the bolts on the end. Easier and quicker.
> 
> ...


 took me about 6 turns by hand ten 10 or so with plyers to get the string off the cam


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

This is awesome! Might have to run out and put one of these together myself!


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

Great idea, I like the thought... But it is a lot of pressure on the "v" of the limbs. And I must say after seeing how many try pressing thier bows that I think I'll have to pass on the so called great deals in the classifieds...... LOL


----------



## Hunter555 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job ! ..... maybe you can get a patent on it !


----------



## just cuttin up (Dec 15, 2010)

how do yall think this will work on the mathews slim limbs I was gonna do something like this and the mathews dealer here told me that it would not work and it may crack my limbs in the v


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

does yours take alot of turning with the wrench and does the chain twist on you at the same time...made one tonight using cable and knuckle and it took alot to get the tension of the string....had to pull the string up off the cams as I couldnt get the knuckle to tighten anymore...maybe i needed a bigger wrench....just scary using that much force on something home made LOL...didnt turn out to be as simple as i thought it was going to be


----------



## saders (Jan 31, 2011)

wow thats a great idea and being the cheap person i am this will save me alot of money


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine isn't hard to operate. I just hook the turnbuckle into the furthest link it will reach. After about 6-8 turns my string is limp enough to take the peep out with no problems....and I still haven't bottomed out the turnbuckle. I do seem some potential for this thing to go wrong if you're not using heavy enough components or make the wrong move. I'm not saying that this thing is for everyone, but it fit for what I was needing.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that it is an awesome idea...thanks for sharing


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

mattbrewer320 said:


> Mine isn't hard to operate. I just hook the turnbuckle into the furthest link it will reach. After about 6-8 turns my string is limp enough to take the peep out with no problems....and I still haven't bottomed out the turnbuckle. I do seem some potential for this thing to go wrong if you're not using heavy enough components or make the wrong move. I'm not saying that this thing is for everyone, but it fit for what I was needing.


What weight capacity components are needed...i got the 1/8 cable with a 215 lb capacity turn knuckle....the other parts were also really high weight...am i correct in the the draw weight of the bow would be the amount of pressure on the limbs and the press cables?


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

made one this week, i did notice i lubed the turnbuckle with red gun lube and i could take the tension off without a wrench.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Wax will work better, try it. Hand pressure will be enough alone.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Timber Ghost 52 said:


> Could this type of press also be used on split limb bows


I'd like to know this also. Probably would need some kind of adapters like with the bow master or whatever it is called.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah split limbs would make me a little nervous.....you'd almost certainly have to use some sort of bracket like the bowmaster system uses.


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

mattbrewer320 said:


> I've been reading about everyone building their own presses on here for a while. Well, with the situation I'm in now i don't have the tools or the space for a big press, so i thought about just buying a Bowmaster press to have for working on my bow. Anyway, I just back from the hardware store with and put together my own little press. I'm sure someone has done this before, but I am pretty proud of how well it worked.
> 
> I bought 3 ft of chain, 1 medium turnbuckle, 2 bolts & some felt for the bottom of furniture. I covered both bolts in the felt and secured it will electric tape. Then I put the chain in the V of the limb of my Diamond Liberty and put the bolt through the link. After doing the same thing on the other limb I hooked the turnbuckle into the chain. All it took was a few turns and the string was loose enough to take off. Worked like a charm.
> 
> ...


Check out the DIY section. A couple of these are on there. Great setup though, looks good.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Been using this one I made with threaded rod for several years. Got about $7 in it spent at Lowe's. Made my limb blocks from aluminum block at work, covered most everything with heat shrink and used marker pen ferrules for limb fork bushings. Suggest you put your turn buckle off center so it won't hit your cable gaurd, rest or sst. Mine works great on my Switchbacks and XT for anything I need to do.


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

there is one problem that I see with these presses and that is where you are pressing from. Bow are not made to be pressed from the center of the limb. This is putting alot of strain on the bottom part of the limb to flex it enough to loosen the string. Most bow presses press the bow at the tips allowing the strain to spread over the whole limb not sure on half of it. The only reason that is a concern in my eyes is becasue I know someone that broke there limbs by pressing a bow with a press just like you made. It was the rachet strap kind. So builders beware manufacture warrenty will be void if limb break when using one of these presses.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

cebert07 said:


> there is one problem that I see with these presses and that is where you are pressing from. Bow are not made to be pressed from the center of the limb. This is putting alot of strain on the bottom part of the limb to flex it enough to loosen the string. Most bow presses press the bow at the tips allowing the strain to spread over the whole limb not sure on half of it. The only reason that is a concern in my eyes is becasue I know someone that broke there limbs by pressing a bow with a press just like you made. It was the rachet strap kind. So builders beware manufacture warrenty will be void if limb break when using one of these presses.


 Both bows pictured in this thread bend in the thinner part of the limbs. Pretty sure most all compound bow limbs aren't designed to bend in the forks but I'm no expert.:wink:
Regardless, you are right about the risk of warranty voiding and anyone attempting a homemade press runs that risk no matter what design. No worries here, my bows were all bought used with no warranty and so far I've had no problems. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

anyone tried this idea on a split limb bow-if so can you let me know how it worked thanks


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:}


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

mattbrewer320 said:


> i've been reading about everyone building their own presses on here for a while.
> I don't have the tools or the space for a big press
> i just put together my own little press.
> I bought:
> ...



i vote this runner up for the best archery talk innovation of 2011


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn thats a good idea!!!! wish i saw this before i dropped $50.00 bucks for a Bow Master. :thumbs_up


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a very good idea!


----------



## foxfirehunter (Jan 23, 2011)

I posted a thread a few days back it's titled "TEST", it's my version of a press and I have never had a scratch problem on my limbs.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

What would be the minimum size (welded) chain acceptable?


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

minimum size (welded) chain?


----------



## foxfirehunter (Jan 23, 2011)

You would want the largest welded chain, that would fit through the limbs, or one rated 20 to 30 lbs more that you draw weight. Everything I make is usually stronger than I need, but I like to be on the safe side.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Pretty damn clever! I like it very much. Good job!
Won't work for all bows buty will for most I would guess. I wouldn't trust it on my PSE Axe 6 as the over parallel may make it slip down to the cams. Nor my Bowtech Destroyer 350 as there is no room for the rod/chain between the limb and cam.


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

I built one like this about 2 years ago. I used cable instead of chain. The eye bolts would turn with the buckle. It was a pain to use and I stopped using it. Does chain work better or do I need to lube the buckle?


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

Good idea!!!


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

:bump: thxs


----------



## baker1 (Sep 8, 2011)

NICE!!!!! .... is this style press suitable for split limb bows.......or are there any bows that should not be pressed like this????


----------

